# Windows System Cache



## Golgari (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Hab mal eine Frage zum Windows System Cache.
_„…Systemcache belegt  standardmäßig 30 bis 50 Prozent des Arbeitsspeichers  solange System und Anwendungen mit dem Rest auskommen. Bereits früher benötigte Programme und Benutzerdateien können daher spürbar schneller gestartet werden …“ _
Quelle

Ist das ein reiner Datei-Cache oder ein Programm-Cache und wie arbeitet dieser?
Kennt jemand gute Quellen zum recherchieren?

Gibt es Möglichkeiten manuell den System Cache zu leeren?
(oder überhaupt zu manipulieren (außer über „Leistungsoptionen“))


----------



## metalgear (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo Golgari

schau doch mal *hier* nach.

*edit:* Link geändert.


----------

